# HSV HRT427 Spoiler?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are replica lip spoilers like that on the stunning HSV HRT427 supercar concept?










If not, I'll hit up Geoff at JHP or Sean at Hunter Holden/HSV...


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Please tell me yes....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That is gorgeous! I kinda like this one....








..... it's bigger, but same idea. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow Steve...

I like the subtle, functional look of the HRT427's spoiler...the one you posted is about as subtle as claymore mine!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> That is gorgeous! I kinda like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow...im speachless. I have got to det one of those! No way on God's green earth would that touch my car...but to each their own!!!


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

TOP SECRECT in Japan makes a wing for the Supra which i think is the same one Rhys Millen uses on the GTO Drifter. I think its the sh%t but im really into the import scene.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: .... guys calm down, I was screwing with you! I'm removing mine.... :lol:


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the Lip look also. Goes GREAT with the lines of the GTO, and even tops them off! :cheers

Now that other wing, well, better be on a track with that! :willy: 

Autoform actually makes great body parts, etc. So I bet it's made well! :rofl:


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Am I the only one happy with the way my stock spoiler looks on my 05?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Does anyone know if there are replica lip spoilers like that on the stunning HSV HRT427 supercar concept?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an LS7 427?

Me wanty.....

Love the rims..


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Am I the only one happy with the way my stock spoiler looks on my 05?


No, I feel the same way


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

fat nick said:


> No, I feel the same way


I do too...but that 427 one looks cleaner


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Like the Pontiac spoiler just fine -- although the Holden HSV one, which is the same as the Vauxhall -- is very cool.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Am I the only one happy with the way my stock spoiler looks on my 05?


You're definitely not alone


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Am I the only one happy with the way my stock spoiler looks on my 05?


I love my SAP spoiler! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Pontiac spoiler= Ick, IMHO...it breaks up sweet sheetmetal lines, but makes up for it by not performing any useful function. But diversity is power, right?



HTRDLNCN said:


> Is that an LS7 427?
> 
> Me wanty.....
> 
> Love the rims..


Better...it's a C5R racing mill! Yowza!

And yes, those rims are the sh*t.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I just thought I was crazy


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

Groucho said:


> And yes, those rims are the sh*t.


Anyone know what rims those are (if they exist), or if there's anything out there that looks similar that will fit our cars? In fact, what is the bolt pattern for our cars?

/hides in shame


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

go to joe gibbs performance and the wheels they put on the trucks and tahoes look simualar


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you duraz28, I'll go check it out.


----------

